# Forza 3 free with Top Gear mag subscription!



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey guys,

Bought the Top Gear mag this weekend (mainly to get the free calender - which is also great) and noticed that if you subscribe to the mag, aswell as getting 50% off the subscription, you get a copy of Forza 3 with some downloadable content free!

Bargain if you need a calender, like the mag, and havnt got Forza 3 yet :thumb:


----------

